# Ventilateur sur powerbook G4 12"



## steveroselmac (11 Mars 2004)

Bonjour à tous,

Etant nouveau sur ce forum j'éspère y contribuer en mettant a disposition mon peu de savoir concernant le monde mac, et y trouver des reponse à des questions qui pourrait vous paraitre très simples.

Je vais commencer par une tout petit problème que je rencontre avec mon Pb12"

J'utilise mon Pb depuis presque 1 an et j'ai l'impression que depuis quelques semaines le ventilateur tourne beaucoup plus souvent, pourtant la temperature de l'appareil ne me semble pas élevé comme au debut.

J'ai reinstallé la machine avec panther, aucun changement, j'ai une barette de 1Go depuis le debut.

Merci pour vos infos

Steve


----------



## ed71 (11 Mars 2004)

la derniere maj (x.3.2) abaisse la temperature de declenchement du ventilo (54 au lieu de 63)(cela concerne seulement les 867 visiblement) et en meme temps cette maj fait un peu moins chauffer la machine.

donc j'ai remi les fichiers de reglage du ventilo de la X.3.1 sinon ca se met en route trop souvent. la ca chauffe moins (ca devient tout a fait comparable a un ibookg3) et ca reste silencieux


----------



## chagregel (11 Mars 2004)

(Solution alarmiste)

Travail dans un environnement poussiéreux, accumulation de poussière dans le ventillo, refroidissement plus difficile, déclenchement plus fréquent, à terme instabilité de la machine.






Démonter le Powerbook, netoyer tout ca et vois...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(/mode alarmiste)


----------



## ficelle (11 Mars 2004)

ed71 a dit:
			
		

> donc j'ai remi les fichiers de reglage du ventilo de la X.3.1 sinon ca se met en route trop souvent. la ca chauffe moins (ca devient tout a fait comparable a un ibookg3) et ca reste silencieux



j'ai essayé ça en janvier, mais il me dit que les fichiers ne peuvent etre chargés à l'ouverture de session.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



tu as procédé comment ?
j'ai testé le soft proposé par macbidouille, le remplacement manuel, le changement des autorisations sur les deux fichiers, et niet !


----------



## vincmyl (11 Mars 2004)

Oui c'est vrai qu'il y avait un pb avec la derniere MAJ de os X et les alu 12"


----------



## ficelle (12 Mars 2004)

j'ai eu une lueur d'espoir apres que ed71 m'ait envoyé les fichiers, car lors de mes essais precedents, j'avais remplacé les extensions "AppleADM103x.kext" et "AppleADT746x.kext", mais pas la "AppleFan.kext"...
donc remplacement, reglage des autorisations, redemarrage, et une fois de plus l'enchainement de 3 messages d'alerte m'indiquant que ces 3 elements n'ont put etre chargés !


----------



## logan1138 (12 Mars 2004)

steveroselmac a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> J'utilise mon Pb depuis presque 1 an et j'ai l'impression que depuis quelques semaines le ventilateur tourne beaucoup plus souvent, pourtant la temperature de l'appareil ne me semble pas élevé comme au debut.



Bienvenue au club, effectivement ce 'phénomène' apparait depuis la dernières mise à jour. Maintenant, avec mon anciens 12'' je n'ai pas rencontré de problèmes particuliers lié à ce ventilo zélé. Ceci étant, je préfère le savoir en fonctionnement plutôt que laisser les composants partir en vrille... Cet été, avec des T° limittes pour la bécane, il fallait vraiment jouer avec le G4 pour l'obliger à ventiler  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@+


----------



## ed71 (12 Mars 2004)

bizarre bizarre que ca marche chez moi et pas chez toi...
les versions que tu utilises sont bien les 1.0.5 ?
repare les autorisations avant de rebooter...
essaye de faire ces changements en root...
tu es sur des autorisations marquées sur ces extensions...

bref désolé je vois pas qu'est ce qui pourrait y avoir d'autre ?

peut etre deux versions de 867 ? tu l'as acheté quand ? moi en juillet (et oui je pouvais pas attendre l'appleexpo, j'ai eu une reduc adc et je devais rediger un rapport...)


----------



## ficelle (12 Mars 2004)

ed71 a dit:
			
		

> bizarre bizarre que ca marche chez moi et pas chez toi...
> les versions que tu utilises sont bien les 1.0.5 ?



ben oui  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				ed71 a dit:
			
		

> repare les autorisations avant de rebooter...
> essaye de faire ces changements en root...
> tu es sur des autorisations marquées sur ces extensions...



j'ai bien tout fait comme il le fallait avec les autorisations, par contre je n'étais pas en root.



			
				ed71 a dit:
			
		

> bref désolé je vois pas qu'est ce qui pourrait y avoir d'autre ?


pareil....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



mais c'est deja sympa de prendre du temps 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				ed71 a dit:
			
		

> peut etre deux versions de 867 ? tu l'as acheté quand ? moi en juillet (et oui je pouvais pas attendre l'appleexpo, j'ai eu une reduc adc et je devais rediger un rapport...)


c'est un des tout premier, acheté en mars dernier.

on va attendre patiemment le 10.3.3 histoire de voir si ils n'ont pas légèrement rehaussé le seuil de déclenchement.


----------



## ed71 (12 Mars 2004)

le top serait qu'on choisisse le sueil...

moi je dirai 60 au lieu de 63 et il s'arrete à 56


----------



## ficelle (27 Août 2004)

retour à la case départ avec 10.3.5...
la mise à jour à du remplacer les fichiers conservés depuis la 10.3.2.
j'ai laissé faire pendant les vacances afin qu'il ne souffre pas de la chaleur, mais j'aimerai vraiment retrouver l'allumage des ventilos à 63°.
quelqu'un a testé la manip precedement decrite ?
et surtout, quelqu'un a t'il toujours les fichiers sous la main ?
merci


----------



## Zz_Poupie_zZ (27 Août 2004)

Bonjour Ficelle,

Je possèdes toujours ces fichiers mais je n'ai pas testé la manip sous X.3.5


----------



## steinway (29 Août 2004)

salut, existe t il un utilitaire qui permet de regler la temperature de declenchement du ventilo ?


----------



## steinway (4 Septembre 2004)

est ce que qq un a trouve une solution pour ce probleme de ventilateur qui fonctionne en permanence ? ne risque t il pas de lacher prematurement ?


----------



## ni pour ni contre (7 Septembre 2004)

Perso, sur un 12" 1,33 avec 512 Mo de RAM, j'ai constaté que le ventilo tournait beaucoup, presque en permanence si je m'en sers même pour utilisation simple. En batterie, ça tourne moins (performances simples) - avec OS 10.3.5. Mais c'est un DD de 5400 tours/min.
Si j'ai bien compris les sites spécialisés, il vaudrait cependant mieux éviter de lever le seuil de déclenchement du ventilo parce que le 12" chauffe facilement : d'où pas bien les composants. Si vous voulez garder longtemps votre disque dur et éviter les instabilités.... Faut acheter un ibOok ou garder le ventilo dans l'oreille


----------



## powerbook867 (8 Septembre 2004)

ni pour ni contre a dit:
			
		

> Perso, sur un 12" 1,33 avec 512 Mo de RAM, j'ai constaté que le ventilo tournait beaucoup, presque en permanence si je m'en sers même pour utilisation simple. En batterie, ça tourne moins (performances simples) - avec OS 10.3.5. Mais c'est un DD de 5400 tours/min.
> Si j'ai bien compris les sites spécialisés, il vaudrait cependant mieux éviter de lever le seuil de déclenchement du ventilo parce que le 12" chauffe facilement : d'où pas bien les composants. Si vous voulez garder longtemps votre disque dur et éviter les instabilités.... Faut acheter un ibOok ou garder le ventilo dans l'oreille



Prends en compte le fait qu'on est en été!!!!


----------



## steinway (8 Septembre 2004)

powerbook867 a dit:
			
		

> Prends en compte le fait qu'on est en été!!!!


oui cest vrai mais je suis passe de jaguar a panther fin juillet et le ventilo tourne beaucoup plus maintenant. (10.3.5.) la temperature de declenchement a ete abaissee. c est assez desagreable. mais bon a priori pas de solution a ce probleme... je desespere


----------



## powerbook867 (10 Septembre 2004)

steinway a dit:
			
		

> oui cest vrai mais je suis passe de jaguar a panther fin juillet et le ventilo tourne beaucoup plus maintenant. (10.3.5.) la temperature de declenchement a ete abaissee. c est assez desagreable. mais bon a priori pas de solution a ce probleme... je desespere




Aujourd'hui il pleut !   , ton ventilo ne devrait pas se déclencher trop souvent !


----------



## ficelle (10 Septembre 2004)

powerbook867 a dit:
			
		

> Aujourd'hui il pleut !   , ton ventilo ne devrait pas se déclencher trop souvent !



rien a voir avec la température extérieure.
le seuil de déclenchement a été abaissé, thats all !
pour récupérer un seuil de déclenchement autour de 63°, il faut remettre les extensions de ventilo du 10.3.2.
par contre, c'est forcement à nos risques et perils.
mais de mon coté, je prefere reprendre le risque, je n'aime pas les ventilos


----------



## steinway (11 Septembre 2004)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> pour récupérer un seuil de déclenchement autour de 63°, il faut remettre les extensions de ventilo du 10.3.2.



et tu fais comment ? (j ai fait la migration sur panther cet ete et j ai directement telecharge la mise a jour 10.3.4.)


----------



## IceandFire (11 Septembre 2004)

Je ne m'y risquerais pas à ta place... j'ai moi aussi un alu 12" 867... j'ai le petit soft temperature monitor pour vérifié la tempé...


----------



## House M.D. (13 Septembre 2004)

Désolée de te contredire Ice, mais dès que j'ai trouvé la bidouille pour remettre le ventilo (il n'y en a qu'un, contrairement au 15" et au 17") dans le droit chemin vertueux du silence, autrement dit 2 jours après avoir fait la mise à jour 10.3.2, je l'ai faite. Et je n'ai aucun problème depuis avec mon Liddo.

Pour ceux qui se demandent comment faire la manipulation, je vais tout de suite vous l'expliquer en détails :

- télécharger ce fichier zip, et SURTOUT ne pas le décompresser avant d'être passé en mode root : Extensions ventilo 10.3.1
- passer en mode root
- décompresser le fichier zip
- prendre les deux fichiers qu'il contient, et les placer dans le dossier Système/Bibliothèque/Extensions
- redémarrer

Voilà, ça doit être bon


----------



## tib51 (15 Avril 2005)

Je fais remonter ce sujet car depuis la X.3.7 ou X.3.8 (je ne sais plus) les deux fichiers à changer n'existent plus! Donc evidemment, j'ai retrouvé un powerbook avec un ventilo qui tourne en quasi permanence (et qui réduit l'autonomie). Quelqu'un sait til comment retrouver ces extensions pour les changer de nouveau?


Oupsss! Je corrige, j'ai bien retrouvé les extensions et je les ai remplacées! Par contre ce qui est bizarre c'est pourquoi elle n'apparaissent pas quand je fais une recherche! (toujours maintenant, si je fais une recherche avec une partie du nom, elles ne sont pas toruvée. Le seul moyen est d'aller soi même dans le repertoire.....


----------



## House M.D. (18 Avril 2005)

Bah de toute façon je reviens sur ce que j'ai dit plus haut... Si votre PowerBook tourne quasi en permanence comme le mien, évitez le changement de fichiers. Le disque dur n'aime pas les hautes températures, j'en suis à mon deuxième mort par trop grande température interne, dont le dernier en 5 mois d'utilisation :mouais:


----------

